# Spirutein Shakes for kids?



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

My six year old has discovered my vanilla spirutein powder and he is in love. Is there any reason why I can't give him a daily spirutein shake mixed with milk? Are they supposed to only be for adults?

Thanks.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

They make a version for kids too called Junior. I don't know how it's different, but I don't see how it could hurt to have a protein shake. It doesn't seem to have a lot of sugar in it.


----------



## GamineNoir (Aug 15, 2006)

I brought my five year old to a naturopath and we went over his whole diet and she thought it was great that he was having my vanilla spirutein every morning. I thought she was going to say we should try for more of a whole food and less shake for breakfast, but like I said she thought it was great.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Gaminoir, interesting! I would have thought she would discourage it. Good to know! I will keep letting him have a small glass of it when he asks.

-Hannah


----------

